# Lizards > Chameleons >  Male Panther Chameleon Putting the Moves on a Female

## PrettyInInk87

Here is a video of my male Sambava Panther Chameleon putting the moves on my female. I kept reading how cute it was when male Chams courted females so I decided i'd check it out myself. I kept a VERY close eye on the 2 and this was not an attempt to mate them. They are WAY too young to mate (healthily)... I don't handle my Chams except when they get sun time or do a deep cleaning of their cages, I do not recommend handling your Chams unless your Cham is okay with it. Also would like to point out that I never put my Chams under unecessary stress but this bit of stress they might be experiencing seeing one another will not harm them. So, with all of that said ENJOY THE VIDEO!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT2T_oyXvTg

----------


## TheWinWizard

Nice looking chameleon.

----------


## Kymberli

That's cute  :Smile:  Look at those colors though! Makes me want one.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Nice looking chameleon.


Thank you!  :Very Happy: 




> That's cute  Look at those colors though! Makes me want one.


You should get one! They are a little on the tougher side to care for but they are so rewarding to have.  :Smile: 

He is still only about 9 months old so is not done coloring up. He should reach his permanent adult color when he's about 2 years old. If you notice, during the whole video he is changing colors.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kymberli

> You should get one! They are a little on the tougher side to care for but they are so rewarding to have. 
> 
> He is still only about 9 months old so is not done coloring up. He should reach his permanent adult color when he's about 2 years old. If you notice, during the whole video he is changing colors.


Yes, I definitely noticed! I love it. I'm sure I can handle the tougher care, though. Can't be any more difficult than breeding up to 12 Miniature Donkeys at one time.  :Razz:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Yes, I definitely noticed! I love it. I'm sure I can handle the tougher care, though. Can't be any more difficult than breeding up to 12 Miniature Donkeys at one time.


Donkeys? Woah, lol! If you ever do get one of these little guys they are a great starter Chameleon along with Veilds. Don't hesitate to ask questions about care, diet, and hunsbandry if you do.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mark and marley

those are awesomecakes!!! i always wanted a chameleon or two.

----------

